# male vs female poodle?



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

hi, i am getting a poodle puppy and i could be getting this one if after i meet her i feel like shes the one. However i'm kindof feeling mixed feelings because I've always had male dogs and I've heard that females are more independant than males and only give affection when they want to. I want an affectionate, cudly dog. Will i get this from a female?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have two male chihuahua's, one is a cling-on the other is independent. I have one female poodle and she is like glue! Never leaves my sight.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is very individual. I have 3,all girls, none are really independent. But one is much more cuddly, she, of course is the biggest of the three and weighs 60ish pounds. She is a big suck and very much a daddy's girl.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Individual as kids. 2 of my girls are cuddly while the HBIC is not. One of my boys is but the other is super independent. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 2 females, if they could have one wish, they would both wish to be a toy poodle. They both try to get on my lap and give me more love than I want sometimes...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have two girl toys. The bossier one has always sat on my knee while the quieter one just wishes. Now the quieter one has built up courage and they both have managed to find a place on my knee if the cat didnt get there first. Around the house the follow me everywhere, even to the bathroom. My DH knows where I am by seeing where the dogs are. All my life I wanted dogs to cuddle and finally I have two and it has taken 60 years to get the right ones.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

While I was reading this thread on my iPhone, I hit the home button, took this picture and am attaching it LOL she is sooooooo perfect, cuddles a lot, but honestly sometimes she is a little too much with visitors/friends that come see us, she will lay her entire self on them and lick their necks, until I put her on a Stay for a bit, to give my friends a break LOL, But they ALL are crazy about Lou!! They say she is like the coolest dog ever, I cant disagree hehehehe
So ... She is a female and with her momma she is cuddly but also enjoys the other side of the couch - with visitors/friends she is a little too much cause she doesn't want them to leave
:-D









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I have two female toys that are very affectionate. One is about 2 years old, and as a puppy she was not a big cuddler. Now she's like velcro! The younger one is just a puppy and is already a cuddle-bug! They both want to be with me 24/7, they even try to get in the shower with me! : P My last dog was a male Labrador, and he was a very sweet and friendly boy who also wanted to be at my side 24/7, but I would say he "tolerated" cuddling more than enjoyed it. He loved getting a good pet and massage or scratchies, but he never really wanted to sleep on my lap or anything. Both of my Poodles would probably smother me in my sleep if they were Standards!! What you're looking for is really an individual thing mostly. Even if females and males tend towards certain qualities, that doesn't account for the dog that's actually in front of you. And, remember, training can have an impact, too! Feed your new puppy while she's on your lap, or hold her chew toy so that she's lying on your lap while enjoying it, and she's going to learn that cuddling with you is a pretty special and fun thing to do! Good luck with the big decision!! : D


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Our girl is 13mos. old and most of the time, she would love to be in your lap! She's just a bit too big (approx. 35 lbs.) so she's generally sitting next to whomever is on the sofa. She will lay on the floor when she has a new chew...but still wants to be in the same room with her humans. I read the same thing about males and contemplated going with a male. I just hated to gamble the "marking" possibility. At this point, I'm not sure what we would do with a male if he were more "clingy" than our girl!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

my boy and girl are equally snuggly. my girl is much more playful and much more clingy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too have a girl... she's happy to keep me in her sight at all times and sleeps next to me at night. Loves to be the center of my world but is okay to be left alone too.
I have always had female dogs and I have to say that personality is not a sexed based thing cuz I've also owned females who were very independent and rather stand offish!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

If you want to try to have a female, then you should try it. You won't know whether you're going to like it or not unless you give it a try. Owning a male or female dog is a completely personal experience.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok! LOL I have always had male dogs... and this is my first female kid. And there is one awesome advantage in my opinion: you can pet her entire tummy, dont have to go around "anything" hahahahaha and also when I carry her I dont have "anything" against my arm, that had always bothered me before, but I'm weird that way... another weird thing is I dont let my dogs lick my face or mouth either. So... i loved my male dogs, but they weren't poodles before, so it's hard to compare too haha! :-D


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I have one male spoo and one female spoo. I really think between girls and boys its just really their personality that differentiate them, not the gender . Nova gets jealous really easily and so she'll make her way over to push Shelton out of the way haha. Shelton is pretty easy going and adores Nova so he's totally fine with it. Nova is extra cuddly while Shelton is a little bit more independent or rather not as cuddly as I would like. I can give him a hug and he'll lean into it but he won't go out of his way to do it (unless he hasn't seen me in a while, then he'll be all over it). But lately, Nova has been letting us pet Shelton and won't get "shovy" which is sweet. I think she loves Shelton as much as I do and humors him haha.

So for us: 
Nova (female): cuddly, sweet, stubborn, sneaky, loves attention, playful, likes to follow me around (which initiates shelton to follow me because he likes to follow Nova)
Shelton (male): Sweet, stubborn, aloof, playful, goofy, a big baby (but then again, he's younger than Nova)


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lou*, I agree about the anatomical differences! Girls are "neater", less equipment scattered about. : P Also, I've walked a *lot* of dogs over 10 years of working with them, and girls are generally cleaner when they pee. So many boys pee on their own feet or tummies!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> *Lou*, I agree about the anatomical differences! Girls are "neater", less equipment scattered about. : P Also, I've walked a *lot* of dogs over 10 years of working with them, and girls are generally cleaner when they pee. So many boys pee on their own feet or tummies!


LOL THANKS! I was worried about getting some negative reactions to my comment.. :-D hehhehehehe


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> *Lou*, I agree about the anatomical differences! Girls are "neater", less equipment scattered about. : P Also, I've walked a *lot* of dogs over 10 years of working with them, and girls are generally cleaner when they pee. So many boys pee on their own feet or tummies!




LOL Are we still talking about dogs? This could apply to a few humans...hehehe

sorry...couldn't resist...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*cindyreef:* LOL Are we still talking about dogs? This could apply to a few humans...hehehe

sorry...couldn't resist...

=========================================================================
:ahhhhh: humans?!! LOL I was only talking about poodles

I can't even tell where this came from! LOL 

Can u explain?! hahahahahah now what are u gonna do?! :aetsch:


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I got lucky because Shelton is the wimpiest pee-er of all time. He hates getting pee on his legs so once the pee is ejected, he lets gravity do all the work so it just drops into the grass straight down and doesn't get anywhere  

Can't guarantee all male dogs do this LOL! Shelton is just a very metrosexual boy


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Give me a girl any day. I hate the way boys pee in the wall, the corners of the house etc. the girls just kill the grass in spots.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree quarza.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

The dog book writer Patricia McConnell states that boy dogs are easier. Andee Burleigh, a highly regarded trainer in town, always recommends boys as easier dogs as a general rule.

McConnell goes so far as to say that statistically, a big majority of dog fights that occur within a household is between two females.

I have a girl now and I was planning on adding a boy, but my girl is so timid she's going to get dominated by whatever I get, boy, girl, gerbil, whatever.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Qarza said:


> Give me a girl any day. I hate the way boys pee in the wall, the corners of the house etc. the girls just kill the grass in spots.


My girl, Vixen, is a leg lifter so it unfortunately not always just the guys. Thankfully, she never pees in the house.

Misha squats to pee but sometimes gets his chest and never finishes peeing before walking so tends to get it everywhere. I'm hoping that when he learns to lift his leg he will stay cleaner.

With my 5 dogs their personalities seem more tied to them as individuals than their gender.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My female small standard regularly crawls in my lap for cuddles.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lou*, Cindyreef quoted the post I made about girl dogs being cleaner when they pee, and she mentioned that could apply to people, too! As in, some men are messy pee-ers. It's true! Either they miss, or the pee splashes the toilet water and gets on the floor/walls. I guess this is the trade-off we get for having someone in the house who can open the relish jar! : P At the moment, I have no one opening jars for me and no pee on my walls! Hahaha


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> *Lou*, Cindyreef quoted the post I made about girl dogs being cleaner when they pee, and she mentioned that could apply to people, too! As in, some men are messy pee-ers. It's true! Either they miss, or the pee splashes the toilet water and gets on the floor/walls. I guess this is the trade-off we get for having someone in the house who can open the relish jar! : P At the moment, I have no one opening jars for me and no pee on my walls! Hahaha


Hahahahahaga i love your explanation!! 
Funny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

